# cs skins



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

hay,


I want to know how do i install counter strike skins???


ps: does n e one know where i can find funny counter strike skins?

thnx


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

First of all, here is what I replied with to your other thread on CS skins: 
"Ok, there are many sites that have lots and lots of skins for you to use. 
Head to:
http://www.counter-strike.org/
http://cswebr.freewebsites.com/skins.htm
just do a google search for 'cs skins' and you will find more sites than your mind can handle!
I also reccommend you get a pack to replace all the models and skins. I use the Fusion Pack, and it replaces all the weapons, sounds, explosions and textures to high-resolution ones that are simply stunning. CS never looked so good. Do a google search for 'fusion pack' to have a look at it. It's well worth downloading.
Good luck."

Now for installing them. Some you will find automatically install themselves with an installer. Most won't. Simply get the skins you downloaded and cut them into the cstrike/models/player directory. Just replace the old ones with your new ones. MAKE A BACKUP FIRST! Just incase you want to revert to your old skins. I'd simply just copy the current /models/player directory to somewhere else, so you have a complete backup. It saves having to reinstall the whole game.
As for funny skins, there are many out there. I've seen the Osama Bin Laden skins for the Terrorists, and Britney Spears as all the hostages. Quite funny, although I do prefer the more serious skins found in the Fusion Pack.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

If you play in any leagues, make sure to check the rules, most leagues don't allow any skins besides default skins.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

hay,

i wanted to replace a weapon with a skin. What is the file name of the knife?? I want to replace it with a sword.

___________________________________________________
can I make my own skins in paint and then replace them in cs?


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Well to replace the knife with a sword, you have to replace 3 files. Located in cstrike/models/. They are named p_knife.mdl, v_knife.mdl, and w_knifle.mdl. You can't simply just use paint to make new ones. You need a special model viewer program to open model files. 
Also if you wanted to change the icon for the knifle to an icon of the sword you will need to look in cstrike/sprites/ for w_knife.spr. Which is the icon for the knife which appears in the top left hand corner when you select knife. As this is a Sprite file you will need a Sprite Viewer.
Just do a google search for HL editing, or Sprite Viewer or Model Viewer, and you will find plenty of sites on the subject. Good luck.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

so to replace the knife all i need to do is open then models thing and then open those three files and replace the contwents with the sword file??


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Yes, if you already have the sword model files already. Make a backup of the original knife files so you can easily replace them if something went wrong. But it shouldn't if the sword models are all in order and named correctly.


----------



## hiiiiihiiii (Jun 27, 2003)

do you guys know where i can get default skins without reinstalling?


----------



## c-splaya (Jul 28, 2003)

does anybody know where i can get the default p_knife.mdl for cs cuz i cant get into neservers without it and none of the servers will install it for me


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

You could just reinstall it, that would be the easiest, most effective way.

http://fasirt.counter-strike.hu/download/unzipped/cstrike/models/p_knife.mdl

Try that, I don't know if it's the default one or not, but I think it is. It came from this site.


----------



## exavior_8 (Jun 27, 2004)

hey i need the counter-strike file v_knife.mdl file cause i some how lost it! please my e-mails [email protected] some one please send it thanks!


----------



## exavior_8 (Jun 27, 2004)

McTimson said:


> You could just reinstall it, that would be the easiest, most effective way.
> 
> http://fasirt.counter-strike.hu/download/unzipped/cstrike/models/p_knife.mdl
> 
> Try that, I don't know if it's the default one or not, but I think it is. It came from this site.


can you tell me a website that i can download the file v_knife.mdl file for cs off of?


----------



## texas_fan_84 (Oct 2, 2004)

i have extracted all the files that i have skins for and i was whanting to know if some one could help me install them on steam i would be very thankful


----------

